# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Simple pH to concentration and Concentration to pH calculator excel spread sheet FINISHED!

## born2dive00

First off I want to thank all those who made this possible. your patience and help have been outstanding with this.

If any chem student or chemist wants a super accurate pH to concentration or Concentration to ph, please feel free to down load and use this for your work.

I have tested it and it is accurate to +/- 2.5mg per 5 gallons. It uses a reverse quadratic formula. Now due to the sensitivity of the pH curve around 6 to 8 the values are off a little +/-20% but at a ph of 5.75 and 8.25 or higher or lower it is very accurate with acids. I have yet to try it with any bases if you do please let me know how it works for you.

Please see attached excel sheet and thank you all once again for your help!

Sincerely
Brad

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for sharing this this with us, Im sure many members will be able to use it.

As such, Im going to move this to a better forum, more suited to this kind of post  :Smilie: 
Tips and Tutorials

----------


## born2dive00

You are more than welcome, i could not have done it without the community here, thanks every one! 




> Thanks for sharing this this with us, Im sure many members will be able to use it.
> 
> As such, Im going to move this to a better forum, more suited to this kind of post 
> Tips and Tutorials

----------


## born2dive00

Just realized that the dropdown cell was locked, here is the unlocked version.

----------


## FDibbins

thanks for the update  :Smilie:

----------


## soosenbinder

Document is still mostly locked for me. Cheers

----------

